# Sega, Capcom And Namco Bandai Team Up For Mystery Nintendo Project



## MakiManPR (Feb 22, 2012)

> Nintendo has announced that Sega, Capcom and Namco will be teaming up together to create a brand new mystery project for the Nintendo 3DS. Obviously details are scarce regarding what these huge development studios and publishers are actually up to, but it definitely sounds like something to get excited about.



SOURCE


----------



## Saddamsdevil (Feb 22, 2012)

Dragon ball Sonic Megaman beach party.


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 22, 2012)

Tales of Mega Man and Sonic or Sonic's Legendary RPG: Mystery of the 7 chaos emeralds


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 22, 2012)

Street Fighter Vs Street Of Rage Vs Tales Of Streets


----------



## kimekaro (Feb 22, 2012)

At last, Rockman, Sonic the Hedgehog and Super Robot Taisen OG - Together at last.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Feb 22, 2012)

SONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONIC
SONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONIC
SONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONIC
SONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONICSONIC
PLEASE, DO EET


Spoiler



There's a hidden word in there, Hint: it's Sonic


...probably some new IP? or maybe they really are reviving old franchises?


----------



## emigre (Feb 22, 2012)

Sonic and Megaman go spit roasting chicks in Bandai Namco franchises 3D


----------



## MakiManPR (Feb 22, 2012)

Here hoping for a crossover fighting game with a version for WiiU too.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 22, 2012)

Segaicap
Calling it


----------



## rehevkor (Feb 22, 2012)

Zelda handheld? No? Okay.


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 22, 2012)

monster hunting with my best pal sonic and i dont know any pun about namco bandai so yeah 3d


----------



## raybattousai (Feb 22, 2012)

A list of awesome ideas that I know are not going to come from this

1) A cross over RPG of Panzer Dragoon, Breath of Fire, and The Tales series
2) A Yakuza style game featuring characters from multiple series from each company
3) Power Stone 3 featuring characters from series such as Tekken, Street Fighter, Virtua Fighter and more

I think the last idea is the most probable, but Capcom isn't really into the idea of making sequels that aren't guaranteed to sell like crack


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Feb 22, 2012)

raybattousai said:


> A list of awesome ideas that I know are not going to come from this
> 
> 1) A cross over RPG of Panzer Dragoon, Breath of Fire, and The Tales series
> 2) A Yakuza style game featuring characters from multiple series from each company
> ...


Oh god YES
Please, I need this


----------



## frogboy (Feb 22, 2012)

Whatever Capcom and Sega can come up with is genius. #totallyleftoutNamco


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 22, 2012)

uh oh...Capcom and Namco?

DLCRape.


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 22, 2012)

raybattousai said:


> A list of awesome ideas that I know are not going to come from this
> 
> *1) A cross over RPG of Panzer Dragoon, Breath of Fire, and The Tales series*
> 2) A Yakuza style game featuring characters from multiple series from each company
> ...


Oh god YES
Please, I need this


Anyway, I'm hoping for either an awesome crossover fighter or RPG, or both together.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 22, 2012)

On the top of the teaser site, Banpresto can be seen together with Nintendo 3DS, and since Banpresto is a part of Namco that makes SRW and other rpg's, I'm pretty sure it'll be some sort of futuristic game. Seeing as sega and capcom have games that are set in the future, like megaman and phantasy star.


----------



## MakiManPR (Feb 22, 2012)

W/E they make I just hope to see a WiiU version.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you. Another shitty fighting game with Spamtastic Sonic, Pac-Man who sould be in a grave/museum, and Megaman in another game that isn't Legends, Battle Network, X, ZX, etc.

Nice job, Nintenshit. Nice Job.


----------



## Ultymoo (Feb 22, 2012)

Well, Capcom is mentioned, so that rules out any Mega Man. *Awesomeface.*


----------



## MakiManPR (Feb 22, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Thank you. Another shitty fighting game with Spamtastic Sonic, Pac-Man who sould be in a grave/museum, and Megaman in another game that isn't Legends, Battle Network, X, ZX, etc.
> 
> Nice job, Nintenshit. Nice Job.



They haven't even said what and how it would be...We don't even know if is just an eShop app. What make you think that? And even if is a crossover fighter(*cross fingers*) it would be awesome having all those franchises clashing each other.


----------



## prowler (Feb 22, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Thank you. Another shitty fighting game with Spamtastic Sonic, Pac-Man who sould be in a grave/museum, and Megaman in another game that isn't Legends, Battle Network, X, ZX, etc.
> 
> Nice job, Nintenshit. Nice Job.








are you fucking kidding me

This has nothing to do with Nintendo, it was announced on Nintendo Direct, that's all. Secondly, we don't know if it's a fighting game. In fact, we don't know anything about it at all.

People call me a troll? Have you seen this weeaboo?


----------



## kupo3000 (Feb 22, 2012)

It could be a sequel to Namco X Capcom.
http://hardcoregamin...amcoxcapcom.htm


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 22, 2012)

The 3DS doesn't need another dumpy fighting game. I'm not looking forward to this crossover at all.

And just for the record, you are a troll prowler_.


----------



## Zeroneo (Feb 22, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> It actually does have somthing to do with Nintendo b/c they're the ones publishing the game for the 3DS. The 3DS doesn't need another dumpy fighting game. I'm not looking forward to this crossover at all.
> 
> And just for the record, you are a troll prowler_.


Namco is publishing the game.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 22, 2012)

Zeroneo said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > It actually does have somthing to do with Nintendo b/c they're the ones publishing the game for the 3DS. The 3DS doesn't need another dumpy fighting game. I'm not looking forward to this crossover at all.
> ...



Ah, My bad. I'll edit my post.

I'm still unchaged about how I feel about this crossover.


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Feb 22, 2012)

Mega Man & Sonic & Pac-Man at the Russia 2014 Winter Olympic Games!

Heh-heh...


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 22, 2012)

They're getting together to make Shenmue 3, Mega Man Legends 3, or a Tales of game only to cancel it when everyone gets excited for it.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 22, 2012)

This just says "予測不可能," which means "impossible to predict."  It could be that they'll surprise us with something no one could have ever guessed.

I wonder if this holds any significance?  I Googled the number but got nothing.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 22, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> The 3DS doesn't need another dumpy fighting game. I'm not looking forward to this crossover at all.


Why do you think it'll be a fighting game?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 22, 2012)

Can't wait for:
Resident Evil: Sonic's Katamari Stories!
Take my money!


----------



## Taellon (Feb 22, 2012)

I think they numbers on the keypad are what we need to focus on decoding.

032760

OESLGO if you turn it to "caluclator letters"

No arrangement of those letters strikes me as a plossable word, but then I realized the website is Japanese and wondered if the letters might be Romanji or whatever you call it fro some Japanese word. I don't know any Japanese so I couldn't take it any further.

Of course I could be completely wrong about the letters thing and numbers might actually relate to something else which would make more sense. It doesn't seem to form a proper date of any kind, and it doesn't seem to be a countdown either as the numbers always remain the same. I'm not very familiar with these companies so I don't know if these numbers have ay significance for them.

Whatever the case, we should pursue the numbers. What other things can you come up with?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 22, 2012)

I was thinking "Sonic and Sega All Stars vs Capcom x Namco".



kthnxshwn said:


> Why do you think it'll be a fighting game?



Two of the three companies involved essentially have monopolized the fighter market. Capcom has Street Fighter and their vs. franchise. Namco has Soul Calibur and Tekken. When their powers combine, that's a large majority of fighters, both 2D and 3D.


----------



## Fyrus (Feb 22, 2012)

Doesn't Sega have a fighter as well with Virtua Fighter ?


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 22, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> This just says "予測不可能," which means "impossible to predict."  It could be that they'll surprise us with something no one could have ever guessed.
> 
> I wonder if this holds any significance?  I Googled the number but got nothing.


It could be a game set in the year 32760. ='D


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 22, 2012)

Fyrus said:


> Doesn't Sega have a fighter as well with Virtua Fighter ?



Yeah but it's still not as big as Street Fighter, vs. Capcom (probably the biggest one being Marvel vs. Capcom), Tekken, or Soul Calibur.

All this being said, a triple crossover fighter between the three would be awesome. I'd really want either a MvC3 or Soul Calibur type of fighting game though. I can't stand anything overly obtuse like Tekken or anything with as large a player gap as Street Fighter. MvC3 (also TvC) was easy to learn, hard to master, but overall a fun fighting game. Soul Calibur is just Soul Calibur which is usually fucking awesome. Although I don't exactly see Bamco's "hardcore" fighter characters like Nightmare smacking around Sonic the Hedgehog.


----------



## Fyrus (Feb 22, 2012)

Hmm well, my first impression from the website was apparently something akin to those fridge things in which most doctors keep the bodies before an autopsy. From which 3 test things comes out.

So ... maybe a survival-horror game ?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 22, 2012)

Fyrus said:


> Hmm well, my first impression from the website was apparently something akin to those fridge things in which most doctors keep the bodies before an autopsy. From which 3 test things comes out.
> 
> So ... maybe a survival-horror game ?



Leon Kennedy, Sonic the Hedgehog, and Nightmare walk into a haunted house. Sounds like a great game.

I'm actually dead serious, I would play that in a heartbeat. Leon's cheesy one-liners, Sonic's terrible 90's rad dialogue, and Nightmare's overly bad guy "I WILL RULE THE WORLD" quips fighting otherworldly horrors. Plus the gameplay would be Sonic Adventure meets Resident Evil 4 meets Soul Calibur. So expect you to be moving very fast, aiming very precisely, and also moving on a small three dimensional battlefield.

Fuck this is awesome.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 22, 2012)

Taellon said:


> I think they numbers on the keypad are what we need to focus on decoding.
> 
> 032760
> 
> ...


I couldn't figure anything out in Japanese, either.

The numbers would be pronounced:
re-mi-fu-na-mu-re

But it still doesn't mean anything that I'm aware of.  Meh, I don't want to overthink it because the number might be nothing at all.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 22, 2012)

Fyrus said:


> Doesn't Sega have a fighter as well with Virtua Fighter ?



Fuck. It's definitely a crossover fighting game. Street Fighter X Tekken X Virtua Fighter. MINDFUCKED.


----------



## MakiManPR (Feb 22, 2012)

A fighting game aka like MvC3 or TvC would be awesome! The problem is that I don't think the 3DS has the required processing power. I mean look at SSFIV 3D. Even the Vita version of UMvC3 don't look as good as the console version and the Vita is lot more powerful than the 3DS, The most powerful handheld device on the market right now to be exactly.


----------



## Smuff (Feb 22, 2012)

It's going to be tic-tac-toe 3D.

You heard it here first kiddies


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sonic x DragonBall x Streetfighter


----------



## Briadark (Feb 22, 2012)

The 3DS gets a lot of great games and I think this game would be great too!


----------



## MakiManPR (Feb 22, 2012)

Would also be cool a crossover of MegaMan, Sonic and Pac-Man. IDK maybe the story is about Dr. Eggman and Dr. Willy teaming up for something bad blah, blah, blah


----------



## Bart Lemming (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm going for The Ultimate Smash Bros...


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 22, 2012)

I am dubious of epic studio team-ups since the worst Metroid ever "Other M"


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 22, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> I am dubious of epic studio team-ups since the worst Metroid ever "Other M"


Other M was Sakamoto's fault. Not Team Ninja. They just helped with the gameplay and had no input at all regarding the story.


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 22, 2012)

Sonic, Megaman and Klonoa would be awesome in one game thought gameplay-wise I don`t see that happen. I`m very curious what this will turn out to be...


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 22, 2012)

soulx said:


> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> > I am dubious of epic studio team-ups since the worst Metroid ever "Other M"
> ...


But the gameplay is at fault as well.  This Metroid is extremely linear, and gets extremely easy near the end.  I think the bosses are a mixed bag.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sonic and Sega Allstars Racing with Bad Boxart Megaman, Pacman and Knuckles.


----------



## Shoat (Feb 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I was thinking "Sonic and Sega All Stars vs Capcom x Namco".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is one of the first things one would expect.
BUT, you should take into account the "no one will expect this" message - they know that a fighter is what most people would expect (and I doubt they would make such a fuss about it being unguessable if it was just a crossover fighter).





Hyro-Sama said:


> Thank you. Another shitty fighting game with Spamtastic Sonic, Pac-Man who sould be in a grave/museum, and Megaman in another game that isn't Legends, Battle Network, X, ZX, etc.
> 
> Nice job, Nintenshit. Nice Job.



Dude, what is up with you?
You have no justification to be angry (yet), you'd only be allowed to post something like that AFTER ACTUALLY KNOWING SOMETHING ABOUT THE GAME.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 22, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> uh oh...Capcom and Namco?
> 
> DLCRape.


*Nintendo releases the 3DS, no DLC's on the horizon*

Fans Whine: NO DLC YET, Y U SO LAST YEAR NINTENDO?!?

*Nintendo rounds up a team of design studios known for alot of DLC and promises DLC's in the future, too*

Fans Whine: OOOHMAHGAWD, NINTENDO, DLC'S ARE LAME, CAN'T YOU JUST PROGRAM A FULL GAME? REALLY? U SO LAST YEAR.


Humans are horrible animals, they're never happy with what they get.


----------



## john.jingle (Feb 22, 2012)

Smash Bros with Megaman, Pacman, Sonic.  Sadly, Snake won't be back.


----------



## DS1 (Feb 23, 2012)

*puts on fantasy hat*

Ladies and gentleman, this is the ultimate crossover game. It is the school/romance simulation game from Capcom's Rival Schools games where you build up a custom character's stats by attending classes and stalking people. But it includes characters from Street Fighter, Rival Schools, Tekken, Gundam, Shenmue and the Yakuza games for some reason. When you get into a battle, it isn't a normal fighting game - instead, it's one of the crazy super-complex battle systems from the Tales... games. Mini-games include some random shmups, an impossible side-scroller where you try to walk 5 steps without dying horribly, and spinball.

*takes off fantasy hat*

It was a kart racer! Curses!!


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 23, 2012)

Tales battle system and artz complex? Are you mad?


----------



## Exkorath (Feb 23, 2012)

nvm.


----------



## DS1 (Feb 23, 2012)

Wait a second, I don't like that post, I resent it!

But yeah, the tales battle system is super complex to me. At least the one I played was... it was like, hold down to charge this one meter, hold up to charge a different meter, and your attack and defense change based on how much the meter is charged, and your moves change based on this cube that you spin around, and you can get even more moves by leveling up different skills and connecting cubes together. And then like, when the battle ends there are 20 different stats based on your battle performance, and there  are freakin' DECIMALS. Like, "oh, your passive-aggressiveness was 0.514, you get a C+ for effort". More complex than I am used to!


----------



## Coto (Feb 23, 2012)

Lloyd Irving on Smash Bros would be weird


----------



## prowler (Feb 23, 2012)

Coto said:


> Lloyd Irving on Smash Bros would be weird


just like he was in soul cailbur?


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 23, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you think it'll be a fighting game?
> ...


yeah... a 2D fighter is what first comes to mind
but remember... the only colaboration between Capcom and Namco was a SRPG... so who knows


----------



## Deleted member 282441 (Feb 23, 2012)

If nintendo was joining in it would be Super Smash Insanity.

SONIC'S THE NAEM SPEEDS MAH GAEM
Nothing against sonic, his voice was the worst in brawl.

My new sig is that.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 23, 2012)

Still doubt it'll be a fighting game. Doesn't seem like something you would announce over Nintendo Direct when your fighting games are cross platform and don't really appeal to people who have interest in Nintendo products; mostly, anyways.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 23, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> > uh oh...Capcom and Namco?
> ...




no...Capcom and Namco are notorious for making fans pay for content they already bought when they bought the game cartridge...look at their track record...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 23, 2012)

The only thing that could save this is if SNK decided to join in and they made a Metal Slug crossover for the 3DS and the Vita. FUCK YEAH.


----------



## AkiroWolfman (Feb 23, 2012)

First thing I thought of was Super Smash Bros for the game or "project" they are making but I don't know. An RPG would be cool or an adventure game but I dunno. Too early to tell.


----------



## DS1 (Feb 23, 2012)

Tales of Rebirth


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 23, 2012)

Bamco AND Sega?
Well fuck we'll never see it in English if it's a good game.


----------



## Coto (Feb 23, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Bamco AND Sega?
> Well fuck we'll never see it in English if it's a good game.



Yeah but if it's a crucial game for Nintendo, then Nintendo itself will make sure the release's gonna be in english. Money calls more money (and prints money)


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 23, 2012)

I repeat...
It's *Street Fighter Vs. Street Of Rage Vs. Tales Of Streets*


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 23, 2012)

Coto said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Bamco AND Sega?
> ...



Bamco would sooner commit mass suicide than make a profit.


----------



## Coto (Feb 23, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Coto said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...



than make a profit by siding with Nintendo? Look at Sega... times may change.

(your comment made me laugh, really.. xD)


----------



## raybattousai (Feb 23, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> I repeat...
> It's *Street Fighter Vs. Street Of Rage Vs. Tales Of Streets*



Wouldn't it be Street Fighter vs Tekken vs Virtua Fighter?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 23, 2012)

Tales of Sonic: Ace Attorney. For the 3DS, DS, DSi, and Wii.

The end.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 23, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Tales of Sonic: Ace Attorney. For the 3DS, DS, DSi, and Wii.
> 
> The end.


DS, DSi and Wii are out of question, not only are they pretty much dead now, the teaser website clearly states Nintendo 3DS and not just Nintendo: http://pxz.channel.or.jp/


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 23, 2012)

raybattousai said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > I repeat...
> ...


nah... that needs more street on the game tittle


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Feb 23, 2012)

SS1 Goku vs Super Sonic? 

Go Go Go Go Go Go Go Go Go Go!

or....

Dragon Ball Hunting: Raging Sonic 3G


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 23, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > Tales of Sonic: Ace Attorney. For the 3DS, DS, DSi, and Wii.
> ...


But a game made by Sega, Capcom, and Bamco all at the same time deserves to be played on a TV screen. And a smaller screen.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 23, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Sora de Eclaune said:
> ...


But it won't... It says only 3DS, and if they did make it for a TV Screen, it'd be for the Wii U now, seeing as it's a new tittle that's not even really announced.


----------



## elgarta (Feb 23, 2012)

I have this feeling that it'll end up being some IP crossover that won't make it to the west due to licensing issues.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 23, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> no...Capcom and Namco are notorious for making fans pay for content they already bought when they bought the game cartridge...look at their track record...


Point to me the difference between content that is on the disc/cartridge but is unavailable without a special DLC code you buy online and content that is not on the disk and which you have to buy and dowload separatelly.

Both are unavailable to you, both are intended to be purchased. If anything, both companies save your precious time by not making you download a whole lot of stuff. Even companies that make downloadable DLC's are already half-way through developing them the day they release the game, mister - don't be deluded.


----------



## prowler (Feb 23, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> > no...Capcom and Namco are notorious for making fans pay for content they already bought when they bought the game cartridge...look at their track record...
> ...


are you seriously defending companies that make you pay for stuff that's already on the disc


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 23, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > stanleyopar2000 said:
> ...


You're not supposed to access said content without a code - it's there for convinience sake. *Yes, I am defending companies which do that* because they could just as well host the same content online - there is no difference other then download time.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 23, 2012)

The whole DLC model stinks, it should be used for fix patches and SIZEABLE add ons like The Shivering Isles for Oblivion.  A few different coloured costumes or a weapon or 2 should be free or included at retail.
The fact is nowadays content IS purposely held back in order to charge for at a later date, day 1 DLC is just baffling to me.

It's like pay per view boxing, when it came out everyone was pissed but they still paid £10 or whatever to watch a big fight, now it is the norm.
If everyone refused to pay it it would still be free like it used to be, the same could be said for DLC.

Just my thoughts, I truly hate how we are being milked.  People will always say herpa derp if you don't like it don't buy it, which is good enough, but when you see Ridge Racer Vita releasing with 6 cars and 3 tracks, you are pretty much forced to buy extras if you want to further enjoy the game.  I feel sorry for the uneducated buying that game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 23, 2012)

ThugATRON said:


> The whole DLC model stinks, it should be used for fix patches and SIZEABLE add ons like The Shivering Isles for Oblivion.  A few different coloured costumes or a weapon or 2 should be free or included at retail.
> The fact is nowadays content IS purposely held back in order to charge for at a later date, day 1 DLC is just baffling to me.
> 
> It's like pay per view boxing, when it came out everyone was pissed but they still paid £10 or whatever to watch a big fight, now it is the norm.
> ...


The way I see it, "nobody said it's going to be cheap". Gaming isn't like eating or breathing - it's entertainment, it's not "necessary to live", thus nobody's forcing you to buy anything. DLC is pretty much the only way to make money without worrying about piracy nowadays and also a good way to treat the fans who bought a given game - companies flood games with DLC content so that when you buy the game, you get options - when you pirate it, you don't. The fact that sometimes those options are ones you shouldn't care for if you're sane are a different story.

Truth to be told, I hate "costume downloads" as much as you do and I think that only big mission packs should be considered DLC that's download-worthy, but I can see where Capcom and their likes are comming from when they release small ones for a buck or two. They're cheapo and some people actually like to "pimp their character", so why not profit from it? It's a buisness afterall.


----------



## prowler (Feb 23, 2012)

so if someone decides to lock 3/4 of the game off for dlc and you can't finish the game without it, you'd be okay with this - even if you paid full retail for the game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 23, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> so if someone decides to lock 3/4 of the game off for dlc and you can't finish the game without it, you'd be okay with this - even if you paid full retail for the game.


You conviniently forgot our last conversation about patches - I thought I said clearly that a game needs to be perfectly playable from start to finish the moment it hits the market.

If someone decides to lock 3/4 of the game off for DLC, I have the option not to buy the game if it's not interesting enough for me to validate a purchase. I can also wait for a GOTY or Second edition if the game turns out to be great and will be released in a Pack with all of the DLC's. I'm the buyer - I decide whether to buy something or not. They are the developers, they decide how to develop and market it.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 23, 2012)

Namco-Bandai has rights to a whole hell of a lot things especially anime related stuff, if this would be a fighter we could have everything from Nanoha to Sophie and Yuri, then you got Capcom with Street Fighter and Phoenix Wright.  Sega has Sonic.  Banpresto is in this so the game may end not a trainwreck, but a train derailment.


----------



## Fyrus (Feb 29, 2012)

Spoiler




















Well, it got even more mysterious ... ADN ? Look like they represent characters...


----------

